# EAR - Echo Resources



## misterS (7 February 2007)

Never seen a post anywhere on this gold exploring junior. Bought some @33c and watched them in horror (I'm new) to about 25c on smallish volumes over a few days.  I understand they are intrinsically volatile but when they came up 10% today on relatively large volume (still only about a million) wondered if these mini explorers are also prone to be deliberately manipulated down with a series of smallish parcel trades to facilitate getting set with larger parcels.

(No basis and not suggesting at all that this has actually happened in this instance)

Happy enought to have punted on them (mainly on their MD and the ususal cheery company announcements) but is my observation about manipulation of that kind generally understood to be something that happens with tiddlers like EAR?

Would someone be kind enought to tell me if this makes sense and maybe share some bitter (or sweet) tales of mini juniors past or present?
Cheers


----------



## dubiousinfo (8 February 2007)

misterS said:
			
		

> Never seen a post anywhere on this gold exploring junior. Bought some @33c and watched them in horror (I'm new) to about 25c on smallish volumes over a few days.  I understand they are intrinsically volatile but when they came up 10% today on relatively large volume (still only about a million) wondered if these mini explorers are also prone to be deliberately manipulated down with a series of smallish parcel trades to facilitate getting set with larger parcels.
> 
> (No basis and not suggesting at all that this has actually happened in this instance)
> 
> ...





They released drilling results yesterday and the jump in SP was in reaction to those results. The price spiked to 31c just after release of the results and then setled back.



> Assay results have been received for 5 RC drill holes completed by Echo (ASX code EAR) at Julius Prospect, Yandal Project, including preliminary 4m composite assays for 2 RC holes (ERC42-43) completed during January 2007.
> Gold mineralisation at Julius is localised along north-northeast- and southeast-trending shear zones on the margin of a granitic body in contact with ultramafic rocks. The zone of hydrothermally altered rocks and gold mineralisation extends at least 2km along strike and up to 750m wide along individual drill sections.
> All holes returned significant gold assays (Tables 1 and 2).
> Drill holes ERC42 and ERC38 were collared 80m apart on adjacent drill sections near the northern end of the main Julius RC drilling area. Both holes intersected substantial widths and grades of gold mineralization at vertical depths of 85m and 75m, respectively.
> ...


----------



## misterS (8 February 2007)

Thanks dubious, i did see the announcement and the director's notice - also MD buying some yesterday and again today - closed at 30c today. 

Sort of fishing for any "voices of experience' kind of thing about whether this sort of "reverse-ramping" (I s'pose there is a name for driving the price down on purpose to buy a larger amount when it falls?) is something that people know or think happens, when some smartie happens to know a good-ish announcement was due soon for a micro.  You would thereby increase your chance of profit.   

I see now I was just over-analyzing with not enough information and anyway it wouldn't be a relevant consideration for me deciding whether to hold them or not, whatever the answer is.

Do you happen to have any opinion about whether EAR is any good? The MD has a good geology background and authored some stuff when he worked for CSIRO, of the Yandal province of the WA Eastern Goldfield that EAR is exploring and the series of drill results look alright, so far.
Cheers, and thanks again


----------



## exgeo (27 February 2007)

*Western Australia* - Echo’s Yandal tenements contain JORC Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resources totalling an estimated 2Mt @ 1.5 g/t Au for approximately 100 KOz gold in five deposits. 44m shares gives market cap of $11m at 25.5c.

*Queensland* - Echo’s Mount Chalmers Project is situated 520km north-northwest of Brisbane and 15km northeast of Rockhampton. The project is centred on granted mining leases over the historic Mount Chalmers Copper-Gold Mine. Recorded production from underground and open-cut mining at Mount Chalmers from 1898-1982 was approximately 1.2 Mt at an average grade of 3.6 g/t gold, 2.0 % copper and 19 g/t silver for 142 KOz gold, 53 MLb copper, and 758 KOz silver. JORC Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resources total an estimated 3.56 Mt @ 1.2 % copper, 0.8 g/t gold and 8 g/t silver for approximately 97 MLb copper, 96 KOz gold and 924 KOz silver.

In total, Echo’s projects have established JORC resources totalling 196 KOz gold, 97 MLb copper and 924 KOz silver.

*Yandal Project, WA*
*31/7/06 Qtly.* Preliminary gold assay results received for 41 drill holes at Julius Prospect. Significant intercepts received include:
ERB0034: 8m @ 2.6g/t Au from 36m
ERB0013: 12m @ 1.9g/t Au from 44m
ERB004:.- 3m @ 1.5g/t Au from 56m to end-of-hole

The results from Julius Prospect are regarded as encouraging following
shallow intersections achieved in previous drilling programs, including:
RKWA418: 5m @ 3.1g/t Au from 52m to end-of-hole
RKWA208: 4m @ 2.7 g/t Au from 11m
RKWB88:- 3m @ 3.8g/t Au from 10m

*31/10/06 Qtly.* 
35 RC holes (4,485m) completed at the Yandal Project, Western Australia, with best results including (Julius Prospect):
ERC15 5m @ 1.9g/t Au from 13m
3m @ 11.7g/t Au from 55m
2m @ 15.0g/t Au from 69m
2m @ 1.9g/t Au from 79m
within a broader zone of 28m @ 2.9g/t Au from 55m. RC drilling at Julius Prospect confirms that the gold mineralised system extends over a strike length of at least 400m (within a RAB and AC anomaly ≥0.5g/t Au at least 700m long), and that it contains high-grade gold-bearing zones assaying in excess of 5g/t Au, with a peak value of 48.2g/t Au (1m sample). Substantial widths of anomalous (>0.1g/t Au) gold mineralisation encountered in most drill holes at Julius (down hole widths up to 116m @ 0.36g/t Au from 44m). The deepest gold intercept greater than 1g/t Au recorded to-date at Julius is at a vertical depth of 120m.


----------



## kromey (9 May 2007)

Hi Kennas could you please have a look at EAR good movement today low of 33c up to 45c with good volume.


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

kromey said:


> Hi Kennas could you please have a look at EAR good movement today low of 33c up to 45c with good volume.



Golly, what on? Did they ann anything? Will get a speeding ticket if not of course. Closed pretty close to the high as well, so expect an OK open perhaps.


----------



## kromey (9 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Golly, what on? Did they ann anything? Will get a speeding ticket if not of course. Closed pretty close to the high as well, so expect an OK open perhaps.




EAR did get a speeding ticket today their first one. Will be interesting tomorrow should keep going.


----------



## jtb (14 May 2007)

Hmmmm,
Whats going on here? Very prospective region these guys are in and someone seems very keen on no news.
Not that I'm jaded at all I've seen buying like this before on goldies, may pay to keep an eye on this people.

Bronzewing / Jundee greenstone belt


----------



## misterS (21 May 2007)

The sp has increased as high as 53c (now 40c) on no news.  They have a bit of gold, but maybe the recent hydrochemical testing for nickel is what is piquing a bit of interest.  Dr K. has said several timess that the good nickel prospectivity out there has not been adequately checked out in the past. The results should be due fairly soon and maybe we'll see if that is what is the cause.  Don't know exactly what is learned from results of this form of testing, but Dr K. will and presumably they'll start drilling if its any good.


----------



## basilio (6 October 2010)

Isn't it interesting....

Echo resources jumps a massive 40% in a day from 5c to 7c. Seems like it's worth a sniff?

Then one discovers that there were just 8 trades with a total value of less than $18,000 accounting for this "massive" jump.

And on top of that I can't find a single reference to anything that is happening with the company since Jan this year. No drilling reports, no accounts, no nothing.

Very strange.. Anyone else shed any light on this little orphan?:


----------



## Whiskers (7 October 2010)

basilio said:


> Isn't it interesting....
> 
> Echo resources jumps a massive 40% in a day from 5c to 7c. Seems like it's worth a sniff?
> 
> ...




If you trading platform isn't showing anything go straight to the ASX site http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=EAR

This one has some interests in my backyard and been in my watchlist for quite some time, but I'm reluctant to rush in to it just yet while the USD is being oversold artifically pushing gold and mineral prices higher. I'm biding my time until the correction comes.

Latest Qtr Report highlight.


----------



## basilio (7 October 2010)

Thanks wiskers. Didn't find this info on the company website. Bit out of date..


----------



## Whiskers (26 November 2010)

Well, after procrastinating for too long ater missing the initial jump, I finally got a sign and took the plunge the other day at 12c... and bingo!!! 

But,'someone out there obviously has inside information. 

Could you kindly share it with me? :


----------



## reagenzium (2 February 2011)

Seems some volume is building up. After 600k shares dealed yesterday on ASX (and today just 200k), we have another 800k traded on the Frankfurt SX in Germany. EAR catched some interest... 

Looks very promising. They could build up some value and become Navigators size, or they will be target of an overtake. Both ways should be profitable for the shareholders.


----------



## Whiskers (22 March 2011)

I took about a 50% profit and bailed out... but even though there have been two evening star tops (Daily chart below) corresponding with Dark Cloud Bearish signals on the weekly, 

I'm thinking it may good buying again. It looks like it has hit support again. Waiting for a sign.


----------



## reagenzium (2 September 2011)

Anyone knows what is going on at EAR? Haven't seen News for some time, latest news thread on their website is from 2008 and now they haven't been traded at the ASX for two days. Is there national holidays in aussie land?


----------



## reagenzium (5 October 2011)

Seems they are working and it doesn't look that bad. 

Annual Report 2011: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01224355

Project Updates included.


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

Echo Resources is currently working on the Julius Gold Discovery in the Yandal Gold Province, WA.

Recent drilling returned hits of;
• ERC153: 12m @ 3.3g/t Au from 30m
including 1m @ 7.2g/t Au from 32m
including 2m @ 10.4g/t Au from 39m
6m @ 4.8g/t Au from 50m
including 3m @ 7.3g/t Au from 53m
• ERC155: 4m @ 6.1g/t Au from 47m
including 1m @ 9.6g/t Au from 48m
1m @ 4.5g/t Au from 56m
6m @ 2.3g/t Au from 66m
• ERC160: 3m @ 4.6g/t Au from 36m
including 1m @ 9.4g/t Au from 36m
• ERC161: 5m @ 3.1g/t Au from 12m
including 1m @ 5.2g/t Au from 13m
1m @ 3.2g/t Au from 21m
• ERC152: 5m @ 2.3g/t Au from 12m
5m @ 2.9g/t Au from 40m
including 1m @ 4.8g/t Au from 41m
6m @ 1.3g/t Au from 67m
• ERC157: 10m @ 1.5g/t Au from 47m

Step-out DC drill hole ERCD145, collared 550m west of the main Julius drilling area, intersected
1.1m @ 13.0g/t Au from 347.5m. ERCD158, collared 470m north of ERCD145, intersected 2.3m @
1.3g/t Au from 487.6m, and 2.1m @ 1.6g/t Au from 501.7m.

Gold mineralisation at Julius is open in all directions. Planning for follow-up drilling at Julius is at an
advanced stage.

72m shares on issue and should be relatively cash poor at the end of this quarter with $400k left.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

EAR in suspension pending release of announcement regarding an update on company activities and a notice of general meeting.


----------



## springhill (29 July 2012)

*SHAREHOLDER UPDATE
*Echo  provides the following update to shareholders.

*Appointment of Interim Chief Executive Officer*
The Company is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Tony Martin as the Interim Chief Executive Officer of the Company effective immediately.
Tony Martin, BSc (Hons), MAusIMM. is a geological and management consultant with 30 years’ experience in exploration and resource development, including the last 15 years in a variety of management and corporate roles in ASX listed companies. He has extensive experience in exploration and project development and management throughout Australia and SE Asia including the Yilgarn region and the Yandal Belt in Western
Australia. He is the former CEO of Sihayo Gold Limited and Westgold Resources Limited, roles in which he successfully oversaw significant technical and management restructuring.
Tony’s prime role will be to review and manage the technical direction and overall management of the company and provide strategic advice to the board. He will also assist the Board to identify and appoint an appropriate management team including a new full time CEO.

*Termination of Executive Services - Dr Ernst Kohler*
The Company also advises that it has terminated the authority of Dr Ernst Kohler to provide any Executive Services on behalf of the Board.

*Notice of Intention to Move Resolutions For Removal of Messrs Anderson and Owen as Directors*
The Company has received another requisition to convene a Shareholders Meeting to seek the removal of Mr Graham Anderson and Mr Simon Owen as Directors of the Company. This requisition under section 249D of the Corporations Act 2011 (Cth) was served by Mr Nicholas Robert Gyngell, one of the small number of shareholders whose proxy was in favour of the previous unsuccessful resolutions.
Mr Anderson and Mr Owen are disappointed that shareholders will be asked to vote again considering shareholders overwhelmingly rejected identical resolutions at the General Meeting held on 21 June 2012 which was called at the request of Dr Kohler. Dr Kohler advised shareholders that he would resign from the Board should these resolutions be rejected, but he has subsequently refused to resign. He has also refused to provide any information to the Board on any matters relating to his role with the company or to provide any assistance or cooperation to Mr Martin. The Company is also unable to access any of its technical information or property in the possession of Dr Kohler.

*Notice for Removal of Dr Kohler as a Director*
As a consequence of the further shareholder requisition detailed above, Mr Anderson and Mr Owen advise that a resolution will be put to shareholders, at the same general meeting to be convened pursuant to the requisition, to remove Dr Kohler as a Director of the Company.

*Capital Raising*
The Board has resolved to raise additional funds to enable the Company to implement a drilling program before the end of 2012.
Given the proposed costing of such a program, the Board has resolved to raise approximately $2.5 million (after costs) via a combination of a placement of 6.5 million shares followed by a 3 for 5 rights issue, both priced at 4.5 cents. Patersons Securities Limited (“Patersons”) has been engaged as Lead Manager. Echo intends for the rights issue to be underwritten and is in discussion with Patersons in relation to this.

*Appointment of Joint Company Secretaries*
The Company is also pleased to announce the appointment of Ms Krystel Kirou and Mr Michael Loh as joint Company Secretaries of the Company replacing Mr Graham Anderson in this role.

The Company will keep the market informed of future developments.


----------



## reagenzium (24 October 2012)

Meanwhile, Dr. Kohler is the old and new CEO of EAR. Seems they came to some sort of agreement. Two Board Members were exchanged for this agreement, hopefully Echo is now coming back to work. The market took the news positive and showed some volume.


----------



## reagenzium (17 February 2014)

Echo released Gold Drill Results today, including 4m of up to 75g/t. 

Short news: http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...za-gold-grades-at-julius-discovery-52883.html

Official Drill Results: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01491803


----------



## greggles (19 December 2018)

Echo Resources coming off its lows following a $4 million placement (Northern Star Resources Limited $2.5 million and MACA Limited $1.5 million) and board changes. A total of 36,363,636 shares were issued at 11c a share.

With experienced mining engineers in control of EAR's board, confidence looks to be returning. This looks to be one to watch for the gold bugs.


----------



## barney (1 January 2019)

greggles said:


> This looks to be one to watch for the gold bugs.




Agree Greg.

I remember talking to a well informed Trader many moons ago just before EAR took off on a bit of a run …. He had a pretty high opinion of the Co. in general …… 

The recent long time frame double lows around 10 cents look well and truly cemented in at the moment, and the price action is starting to look positive as you say.


----------



## barney (2 January 2019)

barney said:


> The recent long time frame double lows around 10 cents look well and truly cemented in at the moment, and the price action is starting to look positive as you say.




Timely comment yesterday …. up 26% to 19 cents today ……. Don't hold, but those who do got a nice New Year present.


----------



## debtfree (31 January 2019)

Greggles and Barney, I hope you are both onto something here, at least for the next month.  I have picked EAR for the monthly competition. 

The upward momentum in the later part of December/start of January has lifted my short term trend above my longer term trend and today's 6% lift might be the start of the next upward momentum for EAR.


----------



## barney (1 February 2019)

debtfree said:


> *and today's 6% lift might be the start of the next upward momentum*




Yeah, the Chart is starting to take shape. Bit more Volume would be positive to break consolidation range.


----------



## debtfree (28 February 2019)

Well I've picked EAR again for March's Monthly Comp.
Volume did pick up, good momentum early in the month moved my short term EMAs clear of the longer term EMAs. L/T EMAs are the right way up now. 
Yes, the last few days did disappoint but the pin bar with good volume on Tuesday gave me some hope with it finding support on previous resistance.
Price target: Mid to high .30s


----------



## debtfree (21 March 2019)

With only 6 trading days to the end of this month's competition I need EAR to start making a move now if I'm going to have any chance of challenging the leaders. Sure, I'll need a lot of luck going my way 

Is price ready to reach my target, mid to high .30s within these 6 days ..... time will tell.


----------



## System (18 November 2019)

On November 13th, 2019, Echo Resources Limited (EAR) was removed from the ASX's Official List following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by Northern Star Resources Limited (NST).


----------

